# Shrimplet eyes inside shrimp eggs :)



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at those eyes 

















They also can be seen on a video.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

what type of shrimp?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> what type of shrimp?


It's a yellow shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda var "yellow")


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool Igor, very cool!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweeesome shot Igor!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a blueberry shrimp like that too.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Eyes are even more visible on this Video: Yellow shrimp tries to detach her eggs


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

hahahah I totally love the music u added in the video.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arktixan said:


> hahahah I totally love the music u added in the video.


Yeah, sometimes it takes a lot of time to select


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow awesome eyes in the photo and video!!  
And yes I like the music u chose too  i always spend time picking the perfect music to suit the fish


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice pics, Igor^^
I really enjoy your video too, ehehe! <3

~ Jen 

(sorry, just realized this was posted almost a month ago >.< didn't mean to revive an old thread~)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, Jeniffer 

I don't have new videos with berried shrimps for now, but I do have a video with growing up shrimps.
Video: Yellow shrimps are eating algae waffles


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you, Jeniffer
> 
> I don't have new videos with berried shrimps for now, but I do have a video with growing up shrimps.
> Video: Yellow shrimps are eating algae waffles


oOoOoOo I really like your shrimpies^^ 
So cute and active (...and yellow! O.O). 
Amazing tank, btw~! I want to start a 5g tank just for shrimps too, ehehe. And once again, I love your music choice 

~ Jennifer


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you Jennifer, 

Shrimp tank is a fun. You will observe a completely different world


----------

